
Complete Pharo video course in English - xkriva11
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2okA_2qDJ-kCHVcNXdO5wsUZJCY31zwf
======
xkriva11
The French version:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2okA_2qDJ-k83Kxu_d8E...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2okA_2qDJ-k83Kxu_d8EPzMXtvCrReRn)

